# Sealant vs. Wax... now I see the difference?!



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

Since starting modifying my car, I came across DW and really started to take care with cleaning my car etc.

Over a year has gone by, and within that time my car had numerous trips to a bodyshop - however I had never got round to giving it a proper machine polish. Last weekend I tackled it with M101 on MF Cutting Discs and M205 on Lake Country HT Pads. I then wiped it down with IPA.

In the past I used SNH, AM Seal & Zaino Z8... all with sealant qualities. However, sat on the shelf was a pot of Vics Collectors (yellow) soI I thought I'd give it a go....

Christ... it looked so wet when it was finished, couldn't believe it! First time using a wax, rather than a sealant, and I much preferred the finished look - it definitely looked slicker/wetter than the sealants I have been using!

Can't wait to get a pot of Illusion!


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

Could it not have been that you had done a better prep in machine polishing it?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

As above.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

As above and above....

However, most waxes will give a deeper wetter look than sealants, but IMO their place is in summertime, the rest of the seasons when it's wet, oily, dirty on the roads, sealants win hands down on dirt repellancy!!


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

luke123 said:


> Could it not have been that you had done a better prep in machine polishing it?





DJ.X-Ray said:


> As above.


Potentially, but it has been professionally machine polished in the past - giving a swirl free base to begin with.

There is definitely a noticable difference though between the wax finish and sealant finish.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

I prefer the look waxes give hence I stick to waxes. My personal preference


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

athol said:


> I prefer the look waxes give hence I stick to waxes. My personal preference


Ageed:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Lol,,,my lips are sealed


----------



## fordfan (Feb 4, 2013)

welcome to the wax addiction...sealants are well and good but a good quality wax can do something to the paint which is amazing! once you fall for waxes there's no going back!

and the recent newcomer who has stormed the bastions of quality wax is Bouncer's...am a big fan! the couple that i have tried and own have been absolutely great!


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I can tell the difference on my panther black focus between a wax and a sealant because it does actually look different.

Yes agreed the prep is a vital stage, but still there can be a noticable difference in the end product of a sealed car, and a waxed car


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sirmally2 said:


> I can tell the difference on my panther black focus between a wax and a sealant because it does actually look different.
> 
> Yes agreed the prep is a vital stage, but still there can be a noticable difference in the end product of a sealed car, and a waxed car


And whats best on Panther Black.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> And whats best on Panther Black.


Personal opinion - Wax.

I like the wet look, and as long as i get 4-6 weeks out of wax, thats fine with me too. I get the time to wax as im not tied to having a family etc.

I fancied a change and bought a sample size of reload. WOW! It really is good, and does give a crisp finish to it, but im still a bit of a wax whore im afraid :lol:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sirmally2 said:


> Personal opinion - Wax.
> 
> I like the wet look, and as long as i get 4-6 weeks out of wax, thats fine with me too. I get the time to wax as im not tied to having a family etc.
> 
> I fancied a change and bought a sample size of reload. WOW! It really is good, and does give a crisp finish to it, but im still a bit of a wax whore im afraid :lol:


Some Reload going cheap on the bay.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hmmm, and i wonder who's selling that then.... :lol:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

OllieNeedham said:


> Since starting modifying my car, I came across DW and really started to take care with cleaning my car etc.
> 
> Over a year has gone by, and within that time my car had numerous trips to a bodyshop - however I had never got round to giving it a proper machine polish. Last weekend I tackled it with M101 on MF Cutting Discs and M205 on Lake Country HT Pads. I then wiped it down with IPA.
> 
> ...


what colour is your car?


----------



## blenki (Apr 28, 2012)

i've not decided which i prefer yet lol


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

For me, it all depends on the colour of the car as to which one works best. White - always a sealant. Red - always a wax, black - can get away with both. Depends if you are looking for glass like finish or warmth and depth.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

seen plenty of white and silver cars with wax on looking just as good as with sealant on


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

msb said:


> seen plenty of white and silver cars with wax on looking just as good as with sealant on


well you would wouldn't you, as a great DW fan? For me, it's not the right combination and with white you want the car to stay cleaner for longer. Waxes grab onto dirt hence a reason not to use on white.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Blueberry said:


> well you would wouldn't you, as a great DW fan? For me, it's not the right combination and with white you want the car to stay cleaner for longer. Waxes grab onto dirt hence a reason not to use on white.


Wow cheers for that, oh fan and mod, just to correct you:thumb:

Nothing changes:wall:


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

TooFunny said:


> As above and above....
> 
> However, most waxes will give a deeper wetter look than sealants, but IMO their place is in summertime, the rest of the seasons when it's wet, oily, dirty on the roads, sealants win hands down on dirt repellancy!!


Well that's England all yet round then!!!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

msb said:


> Wow cheers for that, oh fan and mod, just to correct you:thumb:
> 
> Nothing changes:wall:


Yes quite aware who/what you are! 
Hence my comment. 
Seems I'm not afforded an opinion.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Blueberry said:


> Yes quite aware who/what you are!
> Hence my comment.
> Seems I'm not afforded an opinion.


Nor me so it seems we are in the same boat:wave:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Like the pug coupe owner says depends on the colour .What colour car have you got?ive only ever used wax on white before and impressed with the results BUT im looking forward to trying zaino z2..down the sealant route i go, cant wait to see what difference i get.


----------



## GAVSY (Mar 19, 2013)

I was wondering which way to go after polishing and IPA, looks like I'll be waxing!
Thanks Gents


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

OllieNeedham said:


> Potentially, but it has been professionally machine polished in the past - giving a swirl free base to begin with.
> 
> There is definitely a noticable difference though between the wax finish and sealant finish.


some people see it, some people don't. Glad you can see it though! :thumb:


----------



## waterbutler71 (Jan 18, 2013)

Well, I have a 98 Jetta which is white and have applied Colli 476. It looks nice and shiny. The summertime sun is VERY harsh on paint so I figured a sealant would be best for me when having to wash every week.


----------



## BirdsEye (Jan 30, 2013)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Lol,,,my lips are sealed


Maybe try waxing them next time :thumb:


----------

